# 4GB RAM vs. 8GB RAM



## obiplal (15. Juli 2010)

Wie groß ist der Leistungsunterschied  zwishcen 4GB DDR3 Ram und 8GB DDR3 Ram?? 
Lohnt es sich im moment von 4GB auf 8GB zu erweitern oder sollte ich noch warten?


----------



## McLee (15. Juli 2010)

Kommt auf deine Anwendungen an würd ich mal behaupten.
Wenn du Hauptsächlich nur zockst, langen 4 GB auf jedenfall noch. Mehr hab ich auch nicht verbaut und kenne kein Spiel wo ich Probleme habe.


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juli 2010)

Momentan reichen 4GB...

Es sei denn du hast Anwendungen die nach RAM gieren...


----------



## Jonny2268 (15. Juli 2010)

Hallo.

Zum Zocken schicken 4GB. Wenn Du allerdings Photobearbeitung oder Filmkonvertierung machst, lohnt es sich durchaus.

Jonny


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Juli 2010)

Ich hatte auch mal 8Gig drinn und als die Ram Preise sich mehr als verdoppelt haben, hab ich wieder 4Gig vercheckt und keinerlei Unteschiede in Hinsicht der Performence gemerkt.


----------



## L.B. (15. Juli 2010)

Ich habe exakt die gleiche Erfahrung wie hulkhardy1 gemacht. Ich habe meine 8Gb RAM durch schnelleren mit 4GB Kapazität ersetzt. Man merkt gar nichts.


----------



## Westcoast (15. Juli 2010)

wenn 4Gb voll laufen, bringen 8GB Vorteile. für aktuelle spiele reichen 4gb vollkommen aus. bei Bild und Videobearbeitung können 4gb schnell knapp werden.
kommt halt auf dich an, welche programme und anwendungen du nutzt. nur bei GTA IV gibt es wenige vorteile, wenn man 8GB nutzt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2010)

Ich hab 8GB auch mal getestet und keinen Unterschied zu 4GB feststellen können.


----------



## Rolk (15. Juli 2010)

In der aktuellen Print ist ein guter Vergleich 2GB vs 4GB vs 8GB RAM. Der Unterschied zwischen 2 und 4GB RAM sind schon gering genug, aber 8GB braucht man zum zocken nicht wirklich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Juli 2010)

Vorallem, wenn man sich die akuellen Preise anguckt.
Für 1 Frame mehr 100€ ausgeben?


----------



## Rolk (15. Juli 2010)

Weniger als 10% Unterschied bei 2GB vs 4GB RAM sprechen Bände und die 10% kommen auch nur zustande, weil 2 Ausreiser dabei waren. Mich würde mal interessieren, wie gross der Unterschied noch wäre, wenn man bei CPU und GPU kein Highend sondern eher Mittelklasse a la AII X4 630 + HD5770 verbauen würde. 3%?


----------

